# Tivo Bolt 500GB with Lifetime Service (NEW)



## jdesq09 (Apr 2, 2017)

New Tivo Bolt 500GB with Lifetime Service | eBay


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jdesq09 said:


> New Tivo Bolt 500GB with Lifetime Service | eBay


Ouch, that's expensive!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Ouch, that's expensive!


Not really...Look at the recently sold items.
TIVO BOLT LIFETIME | eBay


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Basically - buy an old unit with lifetime. Get the $99 lifetime transfer offer buying a new Bolt. Running about that same price all in.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

rcr2 said:


> Basically - buy an old unit with lifetime. Get the $99 lifetime transfer offer buying a new Bolt. Running about that same price all in.


You do know that the sale/exchange ended on 10/8?


----------



## jdesq09 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Ouch, that's expensive!


I checked the other sold listings before setting the price. I just checked them again and my listing still seems priced in the same range as the other listings which I see ranging from $540-560.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

fcfc2 said:


> You do know that the sale/exchange ended on 10/8?


Yes - though they do come around every so often, and that sale/exchange ended up getting extended, as they usually do, since TiVo tries to get people to retire older equipment. Regardless, the lifetime plan itself costs $550. So, again, you're really just looking to buy the lifetime and get the box.


----------

